# Constant whining when walking!



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

It was Polly's first weekend being allowed out properly and it didn't go quite as expected! She's terrified. It took a huge amount of patience, perseverence and cooked chicken enticements to get her to brave it even two doors up the road. A friend then brought his older dog round and we managed to make it about six doors up before she just went into sheer panic mode. We had a play date in Wollaton Park with a slightly older 'poo puppy and she was better there but still spent about half the time whining, both on and off the lead. Today I couldn't even get her to leave the drive.

I've never had this before with a puppy or dogs! Now I do realise that Miss P is so very small that it must seem pretty vast out there and I try to make it positive and exciting, but she's really really scared. I don't pander to her, don't pick her up and fuss over her, don't pull on the lead ever. I encouraged her along with friendly, positive chatter and little pieces of chicken just in front of her so she had to keep moving to get it. I've also tried to take her away in the car to somewhere so she doesn't have the panic of actually leaving the drive on foot.

In contrast, when we turn for home, nothing will hold her back. She's desperate to get there and as soon as we are she's her normal confident curious funny little puppy again.

Does anyone have experience of this, or any advice? Thanks in anticipation!

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is finding it scary too! I do pick him up mainly because I feel he feels more secure when tractors roar by. Also I don't want him so traumatised he won't move. Maybe you could just find a bench to sit on with her and let her watch the world go. I have noticed Max is curious but on his terms. If he hears a new noise he stops, sits down and listens and looks intently. When he is satisfied there is no threat, he starts playing again. I think our little puppies are very bright, but need time to recognise new things in this big world. It's almost sensory overload for them. Take it slow. Cuddle her lots. Give her time.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
Kody was quite unsure at first even with his big sister with him, I think the traffic concerned him initially do if you can I would drive her to a quiet park and get her used to that first then once she's happy walking you can then go straight from your home I found that Kody was so enthusiastic about getting to the park he soon forgot about the cars and buses going past, he still does occasionally stop when a loud car goes past. Don't worry she will be fine soon it's just a huge big world out there xx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you both  We'll take it slowly and let P do this gradually. Good idea about taking her to a quiet park - we have a weigh-in at the vets tomorrow and will go on the way home with her favourite ball.

Toffin
x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like you have a very insecure puppy. It's really good she's so young, if you work at it you should be able to reverse it. 

Where it me, I'd take her outside yet not put her down at all. Hold her securely, and in more of a confident pose if possible. Walk slowly, and if she focuses on something overtly, stop and just let her stare. Don't coo and cuddle her the whole time, or much at all really. I definitely agree about the quiet park and benches idea.

Also, try to be outside long enough that she gets out of her fearful mindset at least a little more each trip. I'd advice a lot more play dates as well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was a 'sit an anything new' puppy and she screamed like a banshee if another dog ran towards her... Also barking houses and barking cars used to make her fly around on her lead like a kite on a blustery day. 
It didn't last and she is now fine and up for everything (especially new people to climb up...)
Don't give up, and try not to get into the mind set yourself that she is frightened of everything. Lots of bracing 'Let's go', and look up and forward yourself , not down at your trembling puppy.
Does she eat treats when you are out?
If so when she is staring at soemthing put the treat right on her nose and bring it slowly round and up a bit, so she is looking at you - not what ever she was focused on and then praise her and treat.
If you are out in the park and you let her off lead - do not chase her or move towards her - always move away and call, she needs to quickly form the habit of moving towards you and staying close...
Good luck, it will get better...


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks so much, Marzi. Some more really helpful tips.

I'm getting good at my Barbara Woodhouse enthusiasm! (Those of us of a certain age will remember the original TV dog trainer!)

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Walkies!
Just without the yanks on the choke chain!!
(Do you have the tweed skirt and sensible shoes too?)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It does sound like your puppy is a little sensitive to new experiences. Some pups are well socialised by their breeder and others not so much but this can also be down to her own personality.
I would agree with all the advice given but I would also up the socialisation, take her to as many different places as you can. By car, bus, take her to town, the pub etc anywhere you can get away with taking your puppy along. There is a very small window in the life of a dog where as much socialisation as possible should take place. Ideally 16 weeks. After this socialisation can be harder. Just try to expose her to as many experiences as possible and it will pay off in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks again. Yes, it's a very bracing enthusiastic 'Walkies'! We went into the park at lunchtime and she wouldn't even move away from the car no matter how much treating and no-nonsense enthusiasm I could muster. I stood still for ages very patiently waiting for her to give up but we were at stalemate. So I scooped her up and walked into the park, down to the lake and around it whilst she whined and shook for England. We were just at the end when there was a 14-week old Westie who was happily bumbling along and the owner asked if we'd like to walk with them. What a result! P followed him happily for about 10 minutes, then we turned back towards the car and she was off up the rise (her sense of direction and homing/car navigation system is amazing!).

We played for a while in the grass rather than just going straight off up the path and there was plenty of sniffing and ferreting going on which was great.

So what we need are plenty of slightly older puppies who she can bumble with! Anyone in Nottingham fancy a once round the lake in Wollaton Park tomorrow lunchtime?

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It occurred to me that when walking from home, if you can enlist your daughter to help - you could go out 2 minutes ahead and then your daughter could come out with Polly... if you call she may gamble along the pavement to you. Treat her, all go home and then repeat a little further away?
Good luck - maybe you just need to adopt he westie?!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh what a good idea, Marzi! Unfortunately though Sal lives in London and she only comes for the weekend about once a month. What I need is a rota of visitors! I'm off to Kent on Thursday and we'll have plenty of willing volunteers there.

re socialisation, we brought Polly home at 10 weeks and she's had plenty since then, both at home, visiting other people's homes for short periods, in the street, at the shops, etc. Dogs, ducks, the postie, bin men, the vet, people in the street saying hello to her, shopkeepers, bicycles, cars, etc. I actually don't know how she could have had more socialisation!

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up, you have done all the right things -I'm sure it is just a stage and she will get through it and come out the other side as a mad extrovert madam...
x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks  She loves the car (she has her special rug in a crate), freaks out when she sees a bus or a train or anything big and yellow or anything fast (even from the vantage point of my arms). The rooks in the park are bigger than she is, and she doesn't rate them at all!

As well as refusing to move, she whines, trembles and tries to turn back to go home/to the car, but she never puts her tail between her legs neither has she ever refused roast chicken treats, so I wonder if she isn't really as frightened as she makes out! And I'd be surprised if she were inherently timid - her mum was gentle but not frightened, and her dad was a confidant bundle of energy and fun.

Just keep keeping on...

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea but not a good day for me. We should try to meet up with our pups tho. They may do better together.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Good idea, Cat. I've pm'd you.

Toffin
x


----------

